# how to paint silicone caulk



## rocco (Oct 17, 2005)

I've run into another problem on the job. I am painting exterior stucco and all around the windows is silicone. It comes out onto the stucco and I will have to cut in around the windows but the paint is not adhereing to well. Any suggestions?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Then paint


----------



## Brenda (Apr 4, 2005)

Would re caulking work?
Brenda


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

slick, are you saying that BIN will stick to silicone?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> slick, are you saying that BIN will stick to silicone?


Sure will. I usually wipe it down with a thinner rag first to remove the majority of oils on the surface.


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2005)

If the caulk is pure silicone, then I would cut in around it. The only other option I know of is to remove it and use a good outdoor latex base caulk, unless someone knows of new product that is designed to bond with it.

Bret


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I see and use 'paintable' silicones but that stuff that Mr. HO buys I've always had to remove.


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know of any product that will bond to non-paintable silicone caulking.

God knows I've removed my share of it and would love to find a product that bonded to it.

Let me know if you find something that works.

Tom 
Ranger Painting


----------



## prolinefinishes (Nov 20, 2005)

I've tried and tried to tell counter and cabinet guys when caulking interior stuff to NEVER use the stuff. It's not paintable! They still have time and time again  
I recall on more than 1 job wiping down and caulking over the sylicone with latex. Painting it and it looked fine. That's not to say that it looks good now. Not really sure how it looks. If it took, or if it cracked and fell away from the sylicone.
I'll have to try the BIN next time i have this problem. Just seems like such a pain for something that could have been avoided in the first place!


----------



## E.M.C. (May 6, 2013)

*how to paint over silicone*

You have to clean the silicone very well, denatured alcohol or acetone and I have used on a window mullion repaint job with silicone on the window to metal and silicone on the metal to concrete, a xylene based tank primer followed with 2 coats of a high performance acrylic. 5 years later even with the rapid expansion that metal does in the Florida sun and the expansion that the caulk does as well, there has been no coating failure!


----------



## Will22 (Jun 13, 2012)

Non-paintable silicone should be removed and recaulked, or cut around, as others have suggested here. It is too flexible.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I doubt he's still painting the same damn house 8 years later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

A.T.C. said:


> I doubt he's still painting the same damn house 8 years later. :thumbsup:


:clap:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> I doubt he's still painting the same damn house 8 years later. :thumbsup:


Maybe hes repainting it? :whistling


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

bonding primer then paint should work


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

plazaman said:


> bonding primer then paint should work


Uh oh....

You fell for it. :no: :laughing:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

XIM primer sticks to almost anything, including silicone.


----------



## Pray4Surf (May 5, 2013)

^^ This

I keep XIM and Stix in the truck at all times.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

I dispise silicone caulking, wish they would ban it. I've never understood the appeal for it...I've never come across it where it sticks to the point you can't start to peel it by rubbing your finger on it.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

i have used XIM with mixed results. Never tried Stix over silicone yet, have to give it try next time I encounter the problem. Not sure how well BIN would hold up outside in the elements.


----------

